# Surprise lake and my nieces first fish



## Anonymous (Apr 11, 2007)

This is my 3 year old nieces first fish. She caught it on her Barbie pole with a worm under a bobber. We have been practicing in the back yard for about a week now with the rubber Barbie weight that came with it and she was ready to hit the water and she did it all by herself, Cast, set the hook and reeled it in. I am one proud uncle.


----------



## Jim (Apr 11, 2007)

Great job! Getting them out there nice and young is great! Good for you Bryce! =D>


----------



## JustFishN (Apr 11, 2007)

that's awesome! I bet she was so excited.

my daughter has that same pole... little purple rubber fish?!? Fishnfever took her out yesterday and she got a few bites on it.


----------

